# Mountain lion confirmed in Indiana



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

The Indiana department of natural resources has confirmed a mountain lion in Greene county, Indiana. This could be a "pet" that was released, but the DNR has pictures of the mountain lion dragging a dead deer, so it could be a wild one looking for new territory. I have heard stories of mointain lions in Southwest Indiana my whole life, but this is the first time one has been confirmed. I had an incident while raccoon hunting at night about 10 years ago that I could only explain as a mountain lion encounter, but I could not offer any proof.
I hope that this is a wild animal, and more move in. There are plenty of whitetails for food. Maybe my sons would be able to hunt them in the future.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Have they confirmed it with any pics? Would love to have a look at that bad boy. No pics, but here's Indiana's "freak out" about it...

http://www.in.gov/portal/news_events/53876.htm


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

ebbs- type in mountain lion in greene county indiana on google and there are pictures. I hope people in the area don't get stupid over this trying to kill it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

mjllag said:


> ebbs- type in mountain lion in greene county indiana on google and there are pictures. I hope people in the area don't get stupid over this trying to kill it.


Archerytalk has the best ones I've seen yet so far that come up high in the search...

Mountain Lion in Greene County, IN on Archerytalk


----------

